# Anyone buy from RobotUnderground?



## Esscueonly (Nov 25, 2021)

I've recently found this guy's channel on YouTube and he seems like an experienced car audio veteran. He pulls the marketing curtains back and is offering non-branded clones/copies/knockoffs for dirt cheap. He claims they are from the same factories as name brands. He seems geared more toward the basshead crowd.


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

I've seen him around for years, He use to sell old school a/d/s and orion stuff such as plugs, tweeters ,etc.. on ebay about 12 years ago. I think his name was Patrick?

Anyhow back then people would complain about him and say he was a nut case so I never bothered buying anything but I remember he had same interesting stuff.


----------



## NW JLUR (Dec 3, 2018)

Esscueonly said:


> I've recently found this guy's channel on YouTube and he seems like an experienced car audio veteran. He pulls the marketing curtains back and is offering non-branded clones/copies/knockoffs for dirt cheap. He claims they are from the same factories as name brands. He seems geared more toward the basshead crowd.


There’s quite an extensive thread for Robot Underground, it’s mostly older comments, a long read, lots of accusations, and even a suicide. Not sure if anything has changed.


----------



## Stoopalini (Apr 16, 2021)

He is awesome to deal with. He runs a community outreach program, and deals with underprivileged youth, so there's definitely some drama in his world ... but he's honest, and does really great work. Back when Adire audio stopped producing subs, he ended up buying a bunch of their part stock. So when I needed a 2nd Adire Audio Shiva 12" woofer to match a 20 year old one I already had, I ended up finding one with a blown coil and sent it to Robot Underground. He rebuilt it for me. Great experience, and great result. 

Back in 2000, I built a home theater sub using an Adire Audio Shiva driver ....










Then 20 years later, in Aug 2020, I wanted to convert this to an isobaric config, so needed a matching driver, which is what led me to Robot underground (since he had a bunch of Adire's old part stock).

Here is the rebuild Shiva strapped on top of the old one, providing the isobaric config.











I would definitely recommend working with him.


----------



## Esscueonly (Nov 25, 2021)

NW JLUR said:


> There’s quite an extensive thread for Robot Underground, it’s mostly older comments, a long read, lots of accusations, and even a suicide. Not sure if anything has changed.


Man, I tried to read it but after 80 responses out of 546 I could no longer take drama from 13 years ago. But my curiosity might send me back to discover who offed himself. 

I might buy a set of his Dynaudio/Morel looking mids just to see if they're even close to the real thing. The price is crazy low if they are.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Aren't these the guys who are really into JL? 🤣


----------



## Esscueonly (Nov 25, 2021)

rob feature said:


> Aren't these the guys who are really into JL? 🤣


Yeah, "Jizz Llama"


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

rob feature said:


> Aren't these the guys who are really into JL? 🤣


What's wrong with JL bro? Huh?


----------



## scooterfrog (Aug 28, 2019)

1978monte said:


> I've seen him around for years, He use to sell old school a/d/s and orion stuff such as plugs, tweeters ,etc.. on ebay about 12 years ago. I think his name was Patrick?
> 
> Anyhow back then people would complain about him and say he was a nut case so I never bothered buying anything but I remember he had same interesting stuff.


i bought a bunch of old school Orion stuff from him but it was more than 15 years ago
it was impossible stuff to find. the advanced internals x-overs for the pop top amps


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> What's wrong with JL bro? Huh?


Robot Underground has all the answers


----------



## azmcrae (Jan 25, 2016)

Esscueonly said:


> I've recently found this guy's channel on YouTube and he seems like an experienced car audio veteran. He pulls the marketing curtains back and is offering non-branded clones/copies/knockoffs for dirt cheap. He claims they are from the same factories as name brands. He seems geared more toward the basshead crowd.


I picked up some stuff from him at his place several times back around 2005.
Super knowledgeable but very opinionated.

As he had just finished winding some custom crossover coils for me, he suddenly turned his back to me and in a very deep and strange voice said, "you need to leave Now." 
I mean his whole body language / personailty changed and it was kinda scary.

Needless to say I paid, got out of there and never been back.


----------



## Esscueonly (Nov 25, 2021)

azmcrae said:


> I picked up some stuff from him at his place several times back around 2005.
> Super knowledgeable but very opinionated.
> 
> As he had just finished winding some custom crossover coils for me, he suddenly turned his back to me and in a very deep and strange voice said, "you need to leave Now."
> ...


He has a couple videos of him throwing people out of his shop. He's been in the game a long time and seems to harbor grudges, mainly against successful companies for making too much money.

But those new Recoil (Dynaudio clones) have sparked my curiosity. $200 shipped seems too good to pass up


----------



## azmcrae (Jan 25, 2016)

Esscueonly said:


> He has a couple videos of him throwing people out of his shop. He's been in the game a long time and seems to harbor grudges, mainly against successful companies for making too much money.
> 
> But those new Recoil (Dynaudio clones) have sparked my curiosity. $200 shipped seems too good to pass up
> [/QU





Esscueonly said:


> He has a couple videos of him throwing people out of his shop. He's been in the game a long time and seems to harbor grudges, mainly against successful companies for making too much money.
> 
> But those new Recoil (Dynaudio clones) have sparked my curiosity. $200 shipped seems too good to pass up


Patrick does some really cool stuff, just can be like dealing with 2 different people at times.


----------



## SilentWrath (May 23, 2017)

Esscueonly said:


> But those new Recoil (Dynaudio clones) have sparked my curiosity. $200 shipped seems too good to pass up


Link?


----------



## Cisco473 (Mar 13, 2021)

He’s out of Phoenix. Markets on offer up quite a bit but don’t know anything passed that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Esscueonly (Nov 25, 2021)

SilentWrath said:


> Link?


----------



## doeboy (May 2, 2012)

He seems rather eccentric and you combine that with having no filter between mind -> mouth it can be a turn off for a lot of people. Set that aside and he appears to know an awful lot about subwoofers including having what looks to be an enormous inventory of parts.


----------



## nate0 (Apr 4, 2019)

I live in Arizona. I know who he is, and read through a few of the initial comments here. He is not an outreach program for underprivileged youth even if it seems like that or is called that. Just do your own research. If you want to buy something from him keep it business and no more than that. He works alone like many other solo builders (Dave, Cory, etc) so you will wait...Other than that I did buy things from him over 3 years ago, and one day he just decided he did not like me any more and that was that. He even later did a video about me cursing me and talking about my family. Quite entertaining actually because he went to lengths to decide for his audience what I am when he does not even know me. Aside from his neurotic nature just keep it business, if you see something you want get it but buy as is because you never know what might happen.


----------



## MAYA EL (Nov 3, 2021)

Good old Patrick yeah personally I wouldn't buy anything from him for moral reasons but as far as products go he uses what he has on hand and tries to convince the buyer that he designed it that way most of the parts he uses are extremely old surplus parts some of which have been sitting outside heat rotting in the elements and he builds a lot of his own motors but a lot of the time they're hollow and only look massive on the outside and other times they might be solid ferrite but the problem is is they're not fully saturated because he has the wrong magnetizer he uses a magnetizer made for magnetizing door speaker magnets and uses it for magnetizing all different sizes most of which don't even fit in the magnetizer all the way so good luck running TS parameters on one of his wolfers you'll get some funky readings.

And he tries convincing everybody that JL audio buys from the same warehouses the mom and pop shop down the street and that you're paying $1,000 for a $100 amp built in the same build house and although it might be built in the same build house there's a well-known fact about China made products and that is that they might look identical but they're not because China will give you several options you want good quality do you want decent quality or do you want it to look like it's good quality but in fact fake as **** and so often times what you're getting off of Alibaba is the barely works but looks exactly like the real thing version of the real thing and he denies this he says there's just one version and everybody slaps their name on it but that's because he wants to sell his knockoffs.


----------



## MAYA EL (Nov 3, 2021)

azmcrae said:


> I picked up some stuff from him at his place several times back around 2005.
> Super knowledgeable but very opinionated.
> 
> As he had just finished winding some custom crossover coils for me, he suddenly turned his back to me and in a very deep and strange voice said, "you need to leave Now."
> ...


he's bipolar schizophrenic and at random does that to anybody it's very weird


----------



## MAYA EL (Nov 3, 2021)

Stoopalini said:


> He is awesome to deal with. He runs a community outreach program, and deals with underprivileged youth, so there's definitely some drama in his world ... but he's honest, and does really great work. Back when Adire audio stopped producing subs, he ended up buying a bunch of their part stock. So when I needed a 2nd Adire Audio Shiva 12" woofer to match a 20 year old one I already had, I ended up finding one with a blown coil and sent it to Robot Underground. He rebuilt it for me. Great experience, and great result.
> 
> Back in 2000, I built a home theater sub using an Adire Audio Shiva driver ....
> 
> ...


No he's not an outreach anything lol he avoids taxes by saying he's an outreach ministry and that's why he makes videos where he'll say it's "todays sermon" and other crap like that but I promise you it's literally just so he can avoid having to pay taxes he's literally said that before


----------



## Stoopalini (Apr 16, 2021)

MAYA EL said:


> No he's not an outreach anything lol he avoids taxes by saying he's an outreach ministry and that's why he makes videos where he'll say it's "todays sermon" and other crap like that but I promise you it's literally just so he can avoid having to pay taxes he's literally said that before


Gotcha ... All I can say is my experience was a really good one, and Patrick came through as promised, with an impossible to find product. Things never got weird over the two months we communicated with each other, and all of my interactions with him were helpful and professional.

For full disclosure, here's the entire interaction I had with him. I realize my experience may be different from others, but I wasn't in any rush when I went through this, and was happy to wait for what I wanted.

FYI: The communication gap between July 6th and July 29th was due to the sub having some rubbing going on when he tested it. So he rebuilt it again to fix this before sending it out to me.

I originally contacted him on June 3rd
He received the damaged sub on June 29th
I received the repaired sub on August 5th



RobotUnderground said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Patrick Chandler
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYA EL (Nov 3, 2021)

Stoopalini said:


> Gotcha ... All I can say is my experience was a really good one, and Patrick came through as promised, with an impossible to find product. Things never got weird over the two months we communicated with each other, and all of my interactions with him were helpful and professional.
> 
> For full disclosure, here's the entire interaction I had with him. I realize my experience may be different from others, but I wasn't in any rush when I went through this, and was happy to wait for what I wanted.
> 
> ...


I believe you don't get me wrong I don't think you're lying in fact I had nothing but great interactions with him for a little over 2 years but that doesn't mean that he doesn't lose his **** it just depends on if you're communicating with him during the time he runs out of his prescriptions or the time that they're trying a new one LOL. And I keep running into people countless stories identical of him half assing a sub they sent him or finding out that he put different parts on their sub then the ones they sent him (TC sounds LMS driver's/tech) way too many of the same story popping up

And then there's that argument he had a long time ago with a mentally unstable tonight that he was trolling that he just would not let it go kept dogging on the dude untill the guy loaded up all of his audio equipment in his car and wrote a letter to Patrick then killed himself in the car and when Patrick heard about what happened he said "how can I fix the problem when he's the one that permanently ended the conversation" didn't feel bad or nothing... narcissist to the max


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

To sum up ... it sounds like anyone dealing with this guy has about a 50/50 chance of getting what they need or want without an additional serving of drama...

NOT my kind of stakes when it comes to spending hard earned money on audio equipment...or anything for that matter.


----------



## Berk (Jul 11, 2021)

MAYA EL said:


> I believe you don't get me wrong I don't think you're lying in fact I had nothing but great interactions with him for a little over 2 years but that doesn't mean that he doesn't lose his **** it just depends on if you're communicating with him during the time he runs out of his prescriptions or the time that they're trying a new one LOL. And I keep running into people countless stories identical of him half assing a sub they sent him or finding out that he put different parts on their sub then the ones they sent him (TC sounds LMS driver's/tech) way too many of the same story popping up
> 
> And then there's that argument he had a long time ago with a mentally unstable tonight that he was trolling that he just would not let it go kept dogging on the dude untill the guy loaded up all of his audio equipment in his car and wrote a letter to Patrick then killed himself in the car and when Patrick heard about what happened he said "how can I fix the problem when he's the one that permanently ended the conversation" didn't feel bad or nothing... narcissist to the max


Short of this guy having the cure for cancer I wouldn't want to be in the same zip code.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Berk said:


> Short of this guy having the cure for cancer I wouldn't want to be in the same zip code.


Nevermind zip codes, you're not even in the same country...(lol)...


----------



## azmcrae (Jan 25, 2016)

MAYA EL said:


> he's bipolar schizophrenic and at random does that to anybody it's very weird


I am glad you said it, as I was not comfortable saying it.
He even told me as such at some point when I bought stuff from him.


----------



## MAYA EL (Nov 3, 2021)

azmcrae said:


> I am glad you said it, as I was not comfortable saying it.
> He even told me as such at some point when I bought stuff from him.


He actually talks about it in one of his recent videos about how his medication gets adjusted and how he was kicked out of the military for his mental issues


----------



## Kpierce1986 (Jan 17, 2021)

6.5" Jizz Llama Audiophile grade component speakers w/ Robot's GONZO tweeter | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 6.5" Jizz Llama Audiophile grade component speakers w/ Robot's GONZO tweeter at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Found these on eBay. $200. 
Account was started last year so there isn't a ton of feedback, although it is all positive.


----------



## MAYA EL (Nov 3, 2021)

Omg this narcissist made a video because the guy that runs Mr music man audio sold one of his subs as a Mr music man sub so he got all but hurt and bipolar over it despite saying in several videos that people should buy his subs put there brand on them and flip them and pocket the profits

so when someone does exactly that he gets made? Lol and to top it off he posts a link to this thread and is crying about me yet didn't say anything about any of the facts I stated about how terrible of a human being he is , I'm sorry but if he doesn't like how bad his reputation is then he needs to fix it instead of creating a different brand (recoil audio) and pretending like someone else owns is and that he's *not making anything off of helping recoil" because he's "just trying to help" 

It's sad that so many people know what kind of a person he is that he had to go and make a difference company to hide his identity inorder to make a living .

Patrick has 0 integrity


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

MAYA EL said:


> Omg this narcissist made a video because the guy that runs Mr music man audio sold one of his subs as a Mr music man sub so he got all but hurt and bipolar over it despite saying in several videos that people should buy his subs put there brand on them and flip them and pocket the profits
> 
> so when someone does exactly that he gets made? Lol and to top it off he posts a link to this thread and is crying about me yet didn't say anything about any of the facts I stated about how terrible of a human being he is , I'm sorry but if he doesn't like how bad his reputation is then he needs to fix it instead of creating a different brand (recoil audio) and pretending like someone else owns is and that he's *not making anything off of helping recoil" because he's "just trying to help"
> 
> ...


The first time I saw one of his videos I had never heard of him. What I remember about the video was his shop. More like the sheer clutter of it! Literally a trail to maneuver around the place! I even mentioned it to a buddy. Since then I occasionally catch one of his videos and am always waiting on the train wreck! He’s different for sure. Link the video where he referenced this thread if you don’t mind.


----------



## nate0 (Apr 4, 2019)

MAYA EL said:


> Omg this narcissist made a video because the guy that runs Mr music man audio sold one of his subs as a Mr music man sub so he got all but hurt and bipolar over it despite saying in several videos that people should buy his subs put there brand on them and flip them and pocket the profits
> 
> so when someone does exactly that he gets made? Lol and to top it off he posts a link to this thread and is crying about me yet didn't say anything about any of the facts I stated about how terrible of a human being he is , I'm sorry but if he doesn't like how bad his reputation is then he needs to fix it instead of creating a different brand (recoil audio) and pretending like someone else owns is and that he's *not making anything off of helping recoil" because he's "just trying to help"
> 
> ...


Just tell those two to book 3 rounds in the octagon....then we will see who the real survivor is.


----------



## MAYA EL (Nov 3, 2021)

DaveG said:


> The first time I saw one of his videos I had never heard of him. What I remember about the video was his shop. More like the sheer clutter of it! Literally a trail to maneuver around the place! I even mentioned it to a buddy. Since then I occasionally catch one of his videos and am always waiting on the train wreck! He’s different for sure. Link the video where he referenced this thread if you don’t mind.


Im not sure how because it was one of those posts that people can make on YouTube which I think is stupid because it's YouTube not you type so it doesn't have the link option as far as I can tell I can't see one


----------



## MAYA EL (Nov 3, 2021)

Here's his page it's under the community tab I think 


https://youtube.com/c/RobotUndergroundSchool


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

MAYA EL said:


> Im not sure how because it was one of those posts that people can make on YouTube which I think is stupid because it's YouTube not you type so it doesn't have the link option as far as I can tell I can't see one





https://www.youtube.com/c/RobotUndergroundSchool/community



<edit> You beat me to it.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Esscueonly said:


> But those new Recoil (Dynaudio clones) have sparked my curiosity. $200 shipped seems too good to pass up


I'm actually trying out the entry level blue 6.5" Recoil component set in a budget build to see what they can do. Got them for $40 on Amazon!



MAYA EL said:


> but as far as products go he uses what he has on hand and tries to convince the buyer that he designed it that way most of the parts he uses are extremely old surplus parts some of which have been sitting outside heat rotting in the elements and he builds a lot of his own motors but a lot of the time they're hollow and only look massive on the outside and other times they might be solid ferrite but the problem is is they're not fully saturated because he has the wrong magnetizer he uses a magnetizer made for magnetizing door speaker magnets and uses it for magnetizing all different sizes most of which don't even fit in the magnetizer all the way so good luck running TS parameters on one of his wolfers you'll get some funky readings.


Yeah, he can name drop and make it sound like he knows what he's talking about to somebody who isn't familiar with sub building, but he has no clue about actual sub motor design. Zero clue. Everything he does with motors is completely backwards. Like he'll unwind 2 layers of a 4 layer voice coil to get it to fit into a tight gap motor and then try and say it will have a high BL. Literally backwards thinking. His subs all end up with super weak motors and a QTS of 1 or higher, some I've even seen in his videos with a QTS of 1.4. lol. I would call him a recone gluer at best, but when it comes to subs all he knows how to do is make these big basshead looking abominations that just look tough but are actually super weak.


----------



## nate0 (Apr 4, 2019)

hurrication said:


> Yeah, he can name drop and make it sound like he knows what he's talking about to somebody who isn't familiar with sub building, but he has no clue about actual sub motor design. Zero clue. Everything he does with motors is completely backwards. Like he'll unwind 2 layers of a 4 layer voice coil to get it to fit into a tight gap motor and then try and say it will have a high BL. Literally backwards thinking. His subs all end up with super weak motors and a QTS of 1 or higher, some I've even seen in his videos with a QTS of 1.4. lol. I would call him a recone gluer at best, but when it comes to subs all he knows how to do is make these big basshead looking abominations that just look tough but are actually super weak.


Yes. Buy a real motor from a real Guru at GS Audio in Italy or from Jorge at Lord Of Bass. That is what I did after I learned the issue with his motors back 3-4 years ago. Underdampened due to the lack of magnetic energy form poor design or poor parts/hardware. Just wasting money buying from Patrick unless you are just aiming for scrap to begin with.
.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

What's funny is that he's said multiple times in videos that he doesn't want to compete for sales with Jorge and upset him. Like he's scared of Jorge or something. lol. Jorge's awesome though, been buying from him consistently since around 2013-ish. Which one of Jorge's motors have you used? I've been wanting to try some of his motors especially considering how cheap they are.


----------



## utubecomment21 (6 mo ago)

Nothing about what this guy does impresses me! You don't beat garbage, by talking even more garbage ... and he does talk an amazing amount of garbage! It amazes me, how people boast about how long they've been in the business, the companies they've worked for, the people they know, and yet their knowledge of acoustics is so pitiful, and worse, it's displayed on social media for all to see, perpetuating falsehoods!

As for his critics of established brands, it's called consumerism ... get over it!


I'd never bother with his Frankenstein creations! And what happened to Frankenstein in the end?


----------



## utubecomment21 (6 mo ago)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> What's wrong with JL bro? Huh?



JL is an expensive Jack Of All Trades, and is certainly not a Master Of One. They're a great default brand, but there are far better and far cheaper products out there. I also feel that if you've been in the game for any amount of time, and you're still peddling JL ... you're a charlatan! Both in SQ and SPL, JL gets nowhere!

But for me, it's the fact that JL keeps on raising their prices. I bought my CP108 sub for £237.49. Today you'll pay £349.99 JL Audio CP108LG-W3v3 MicroSub Ported Subwoofer Bass Driver Box Enclosure
That's a 46% increase.
The 8W3v3 - I paid £129.99. Today, you'll pay £249.99. That's a 92% increase … which is near double the price. JL Audio 8W3v3-4 250W 8" 20cm Subwoofer Bass Driver

Now when you get to the W6 and W7 subs, paying near double, for no apparent reason, and when no other brand has raised their prices by 92% ... for a 10-15 year old design, is near lunacy!

I replaced my (sub) £600 12W6v3 with a Sundown SA12 which I got brand new for £180, and the Sundown hands down was/is the better sub. I also had a pair of £500 C5 speakers, and replaced them with a pair of Morel Tempo's @ £180, and never looked back. Again, the Morel's were/are heads and shoulders better than the JL's


I can't see any other brand, charging near double for their products. DD, Morel, Alpine etc, none of them jack their prices like that … only JL.

On the flip side, people in the U.S. pay through the nose for Focal and Hertz, but I'm guessing that's down to import costs, or at least, that's what the vendor will tell you, whilst pulling your pants down!

If I was stuck with JL, I would be a very happy person. But knowing there's better out there, for less money ... is where JL fails IMO!

Hope that helps


----------



## nate0 (Apr 4, 2019)

hurrication said:


> What's funny is that he's said multiple times in videos that he doesn't want to compete for sales with Jorge and upset him. Like he's scared of Jorge or something. lol. Jorge's awesome though, been buying from him consistently since around 2013-ish. Which one of Jorge's motors have you used? I've been wanting to try some of his motors especially considering how cheap they are.


I own two of the 600 oz motors. Love them.


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

utubecomment21 said:


> JL is an expensive Jack Of All Trades, and is certainly not a Master Of One. They're a great default brand, but there are far better and far cheaper products out there. I also feel that if you've been in the game for any amount of time, and you're still peddling JL ... you're a charlatan! Both in SQ and SPL, JL gets nowhere!
> 
> But for me, it's the fact that JL keeps on raising their prices. I bought my CP108 sub for £237.49. Today you'll pay £349.99 JL Audio CP108LG-W3v3 MicroSub Ported Subwoofer Bass Driver Box Enclosure
> That's a 46% increase.
> ...


Dayton audio HO 10's were like 119.99 when I discovered them years ago.. same sub is 209.99 now and 15 year old design..
Sundown's pricing has went up a ton as as well.. 
Morel's items prices have tripled for some items.. Morel Maximo 6 were 88.00 shipped 9 years ago and now the cheapest I can find is Crutchfield at like 169.99.. The tempo 6 was like 99.99 about the same time and those are 249.99 and up..

I wonder how many employees JL, Sundown, Or Dayton Have.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

good info about the guy. I have been following his post on youtube and admit, they seem to be all over the place but I am not versed enough on some of the topics to say if this is a load of poo. I do like the angle he seems to have that he is providing products that undercut main stream prices. I think I saw some of the comp sets he sells are literally like 50 bucks. I am tempted to buy a com set and a pair of subs just to see what they really sound like at that price point.


----------



## utubecomment21 (6 mo ago)

1978monte said:


> Dayton audio HO 10's were like 119.99 when I discovered them years ago.. same sub is 209.99 now and 15 year old design..
> Sundown's pricing has went up a ton as as well..
> Morel's items prices have tripled for some items.. Morel Maximo 6 were 88.00 shipped 9 years ago and now the cheapest I can find is Crutchfield at like 169.99.. The tempo 6 was like 99.99 about the same time and those are 249.99 and up..
> 
> I wonder how many employees JL, Sundown, Or Dayton Have.


Prices, in the UK for Morel, haven't budged! I've trawled Crutchfield, SonicElectronix and Woofersetc long enough to know that if I ever had seen a price for the Tempo's that low, I would have bought them. Even with important and shipping fees, I would have made a killing.

Sundown - "price went up a ton" - vague at best. And as far as I'm aware, The E-series is on its 4th iteration, SA on it's second, LSC gen 2, and in the past few years, they've introduced the X, U series, as well as a whole host of speakers and amps ... and Sundown aren't exactly spring chickens!

But naming 3 brands, is hardly a representation for the near hundreds of car audio brands around the world!


----------



## utubecomment21 (6 mo ago)

Jroo said:


> good info about the guy. I have been following his post on youtube and admit, they seem to be all over the place but I am not versed enough on some of the topics to say if this is a load of poo. I do like the angle he seems to have that he is providing products that undercut main stream prices. I think I saw some of the comp sets he sells are literally like 50 bucks. I am tempted to buy a com set and a pair of subs just to see what they really sound like at that price point.


When and where is he undercutting the main stream? I've seen the price of his subs, they're selling for the same as more reputable brands.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

If you're talking about the bright blue components, I have a set of them that I've been playing with and they don't look too bad for 50 dollar specials.

Here's the TSP pulls from the tweeter and mid plus the crossover guts. The crossover feels nice and heavy and the big inductor is an iron core, plus a +/- 2db tweeter jumper.



http://imgur.com/a/32O4uK4


----------



## 1978monte (Aug 16, 2009)

utubecomment21 said:


> Prices, in the UK for Morel, haven't budged! I've trawled Crutchfield, SonicElectronix and Woofersetc long enough to know that if I ever had seen a price for the Tempo's that low, I would have bought them. Even with important and shipping fees, I would have made a killing.
> 
> Sundown - "price went up a ton" - vague at best. And as far as I'm aware, The E-series is on its 4th iteration, SA on it's second, LSC gen 2, and in the past few years, they've introduced the X, U series, as well as a whole host of speakers and amps ... and Sundown aren't exactly spring chickens!
> 
> But naming 3 brands, is hardly a representation for the near hundreds of car audio brands around the world!


Yeah about 9 years ago I got the Maximo 6 for 88.00 shipped on Ebay and the Tempo 6 was 99.99 there was a thread on another forum that cought my attention and I picked them up.. 

E-series.. think many years prior maybe 12 -15 .. I'm talking before the E-series was a thing you could get SA series subs for dirt cheap (less than what E-series cost) when the Owner was on forums everyday.. Not exactly a spring chicken myself..

Yes that's only three brands.. but you were the one that said "I can't see any other brand, charging near double for their products. DD, Morel, Alpine etc, none of them jack their prices like that … only JL. " 

I'm just showing a couple examples. 
I wonder what sub/amp company has more employees to pay than JL? Maybe Kicker or Fosgate surely not Sundown lol..


----------



## MAYA EL (Nov 3, 2021)

And of course this complete nasty perv he is justifying and defending pedophiles and talking about how the law is too harsh on them in this video which I don't know why it surprises me it shouldn't with the kind of foul mind this dude has it only makes sense that he would be into child porn and having sex with underaged minors and I say minors and not girls because I'm pretty sure this dude is bisexual /and or anything with orifices


----------



## MAYA EL (Nov 3, 2021)

so unfortunately I know all to well what it's like to deal with a narcissist
because the first 28yrs of my life were a living hell seeing as my mom was a evil to the core narcissist that manipulated everyone around her in a complex organized way to where no one ever had the full picture

but luckily she died from cancer when I was 28 so that hell is all I the past 

but I gained some very valuable life tools and learn how to deal with narcissists that I come across in like and this is especially handy on the internet which is a platform that breeds narcissism and promotes it in every facet you can find 

and I can say with confidence that robot underground is a textbook narcissist

now he's also bipolar schizophrenic but this is due to not taking very well to a friendly hazing that some of his comrades took it upon themselves to initiate him with back when he was in the military,

and it unfortunately aligned too much with his unfortunate childhood circumstances and this caused some mental instability to manifest and so with the Air Force feeling somewhat responsible they went ahead and gave him an honorable discharge so at least he could get medical help without having to pay out of pocket

which is good because I think he sees his psychiatrist twice a week and that would be expensive twice a week all year long that's God to add up $

and this is the root core reason for is neurotic fascination always thinking about buttholes and defending pedophiles so there's no need to go into detail on it I think we all have a decent enough imagination to figure out what happened


but I want to use this is a perfect example of how a narcissist works and how to decipher narcissist

so what he's done is put me on blast in a video now a narcissist feeds off of confrontation so no matter how much energy you have they will Outlast you because they're feeding off of it while you're burning it up trying to fight them so when they put somebody on blast they're looking for a sandwich so to speak

and the best way to get food from somebody is to basically state something completely backwards from reality pertaining to the situation that started the entire escapade in with

in this example we have me with my daughter in the room and Patrick starts randomly using his middle finger to jam in the magnet opening while making moaning sounds and then make some derogatory comment that I don't remember exactly at the moment what it was

but my seven-year-old daughter asked me what he was doing I didn't realize she was leaning over looking at my phone so I quickly took down the video and told her nothing don't worry about it

and so to try to get some food out of me so to speak he mentions this first incident and then quickly throws a below the belt jab stating he wasn't sure if it was my daughter or my "**** toy"

now this is a clear attempt trying to get me to explode for his pleasure and I don't have to point out just how disgusting that common is or why anybody would think that a 7 year old would be anybody's **** toy but is all it did was make me feel pity for him because for a person end up like him it requires one hellish childhood and that I'm sorry has happened to him nobody should go through that


and lastly the nature of a narcissist is to try to make themselves look morally Superior to everybody else and some type of humble way and basically whatever they tell you the truth is the exact opposite of that so and he says things like he's just here to help people and he only wants to help because he cares about people so he says

so it's easy just reverse that and that's the actual truth and actually what he really thinks 

like in the video where he's putting me in a few others on blast he says that "a few people in the comments on this very thread we're saying that they just found the channel and positive stuff like that and then basically the rest of them are just circle jerking telling lies"

in reality I'm just stating the factual history I'm not fabricating anything so as you can see if it's up it's down if it's down it's up it's right it's wrong it's wrong it's right they always twist it to be the opposite of what it actually is

I'm not sure what he means about accountability? I guess he's frustrated that he doesn't know our names? or our faces I'm guessing so he thinks we can just disappear into the shadows to torture him another day without actually getting punished for it? not sure but it doesn't really matter.

and they'll also find some way to talk about the things on their mind like when he was defending pedophiles he was talking about how ridiculous it was that you can do 20 years for having digital Kitty porn on your hard drive 

now clearly he's stating how ridiculous this is because he has digital Kitty porn on his hard drive and he's worried about it apparently because he could do 20 years for it because I don't know about you but I usually don't mention things that aren't a part of my reality especially something like how ridiculous it is that people do 20 years in prison for Kitty porn? 

you only bring something like that up when it's something you have in your dealing with clearly and he's trying to self justify keeping this Kitty porn on his computer by talking it through with everybody on the YouTube platform he's hoping he can morally justify keeping it but let's hope he doesn't

here is the video where he puts me in a couple other people on blast I think he mentions me at around 11min 30sec ish

in case you don't want to sit through the entire babbling video LOL.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

A wise man once said, _"don't let anyone live rent-free in your head."  _


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

utubecomment21 said:


> When and where is he undercutting the main stream? I've seen the price of his subs, they're selling for the same as more reputable brands.


He commonly has stuff that is super cheap. I just casually glance at some of the rebuild sub stuff he has. This is mostly because some of the stuff he talks about, frankly I dont know. I think the other day he had a sealed box with 2 subs and it was less than 200 bucks shipped. He compared them to a JL model. JL seems to be the brand that is stuck in his brain and he seems to have a bit of hate for. I think the same week he posted a set of comps for 50 dollars. I have no idea how good the stuff is but he will often say on the posts it compares to this brand or model. A lot of that stuff falls under the recoil brand. Again, he rebuilds and recones subs but I dont get into that much. It does look like a bunch of those subs run around 300 to 400 bucks. Again if what he says is correct, I cant buy the subs he compares them to for that price short of finding a used one. I have also never purchased or heard anything he sells. I just follow him online.


----------



## MAYA EL (Nov 3, 2021)

Jroo said:


> He commonly has stuff that is super cheap. I just casually glance at some of the rebuild sub stuff he has. This is mostly because some of the stuff he talks about, frankly I dont know. I think the other day he had a sealed box with 2 subs and it was less than 200 bucks shipped. He compared them to a JL model. JL seems to be the brand that is stuck in his brain and he seems to have a bit of hate for. I think the same week he posted a set of comps for 50 dollars. I have no idea how good the stuff is but he will often say on the posts it compares to this brand or model. A lot of that stuff falls under the recoil brand. Again, he rebuilds and recones subs but I dont get into that much. It does look like a bunch of those subs run around 300 to 400 bucks. Again if what he says is correct, I cant buy the subs he compares them to for that price short of finding a used one. I have also never purchased or heard anything he sells. I just follow him online.



Yeah he's got a real hard one on for JL but that's his sales pitch he gets roasted on Facebook for it every time he mentions how one of his $400 subs is better than a $1,300 JLsub he tries to get people super hyped up thinking that there's getting a steal

it's a typical sales manipulation tactic .
JL apparently a couple of months ago sent him something like a cease assist letter or something from JL's lawyers something along the lines of "you need to stop mentioning the name JL in your videos" he was all pissed about it and made a little video about it
yet he's been slowly adding JL back into his videos again so I don't know what's up with that maybe he likes playing with fire IDK


----------



## HandyLGCA (12 mo ago)

Dammmm
🤣 I just read almost all of this topic!
first off, there is nothing wrong with JL audio. Never had a piece fail on me, I don’t care what anyone says, yes, there is better stuff out there, but my experience with JL has been solid.
As far as this dude is concerned, I think I was watching a video once where he was just going on and on about Steve Meade products. This dude came off as a sorry ass to me. Sounds butthurt about something. I’ve had my experiences with narcissistic people myself and I am always skeptical now. Maybe I didn’t pick up on it while watching his video because I wasn’t impressed by the content I guess. He’s probably pissed he’s not some baller, I dunno


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

nate0 said:


> I own two of the 600 oz motors. Love them.


Did you know that he made videos about you??


----------



## nate0 (Apr 4, 2019)

hurrication said:


> Did you know that he made videos about you??


Yep. That was back almost 4 years ago. I must have bothered him so bad he could not help but talk and fuss about it even now 🙂.


----------



## utubecomment21 (6 mo ago)

Jroo said:


> I have no idea how good the stuff is but he will often say on the posts it compares to this brand or model.


...and Bose will tell you their stuff is the best, or that they've outfitted this concert hall or that venue ... doesn't mean a thing!



Jroo said:


> It does look like a bunch of those subs run around 300 to 400 bucks.


Just watch the videos, he mentions the prices right there and then, and there's nothing special or cheap about his stuff.









SHOP | css-audio







www.css-audio.com










12" Subwoofers


WoofersEtc.com - The Online Car Audio Superstore, the Largest Selection at the Lowest Prices!




www.woofersetc.com










HT-18 v3







stereointegrity.com










SQL Series







stereointegrity.com





and spend a couple dollars more



TD Woofers Archives - AE Speakers



... sorry, but you'd be stupid to stand one of his mismatch creations against the likes of Stereo Integrity of Acoustic Elegance, let alone the likes of Sundown, Skar, DD, Hertz or Morel, DC, SSA ... etc, etc! Given the state of his [email protected] of a workspace, do you really think you're getting top quality attention to detail when it comes to build quality, 'cause I don't think you would be.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

utubecomment21 said:


> ...and Bose will tell you their stuff is the best, or that they've outfitted this concert hall or that venue ... doesn't mean a thing!
> 
> 
> Just watch the videos, he mentions the prices right there and then, and there's nothing special or cheap about his stuff.
> ...


You make valid points but I dont understand the world of the Frankenstein subs. Years back when this forum was in full swing, we had several that build these type mix/made subs and people swore by them and in many cases said they performed better than normal product offerings. This is not to say anything he makes or sells falls in that category. I say this as I have never purchased from the guy just see his stuff online and through forums.


----------



## nate0 (Apr 4, 2019)

Rebuilding an engineered motor that was tested validated and even confirmed based on tools assessments etc is not the same as throwing 3 to 4 slabs of ferrite and some low-grade steel together attempting to zap it and hope the gauss is accurate...and the fact that Patrick scoffs and does not care about T/S parameters. His motors are of the worst flux I have seen on a motor in its size, class etc.

Now granted if you give him a blown Skar American Bass Kicker or Jl sub one that simply needs a rebuild AND he has a _proper _coil for it you will get a decent sub back...but anyone can rebuild a subwoofer. I get asked to rebuild them all the time and unfortunately, I have to turn them away and point in his direction because I do not make a living doing that as a profession. There are reasons he salvages sometimes and looks goes dumpster diving for parts, not that there is anything wrong with that. He no longer can go through Sundown and is banned from other places so if you want OEM quality you won't get that but he can do the work. No matter what you say though good the bad the ugly, consumers will still eat up his stuff like ice cream especially the uneducated or just bassheads that like heavy and big drivers. However, if you are educated and take time you will see enough to learn to judge for yourself.


----------



## utubecomment21 (6 mo ago)

nate0 said:


> No matter what you say though good the bad the ugly, consumers will still eat up his stuff like ice cream especially the uneducated or just bassheads that like heavy and big drivers. However, if you are educated and take time you will see enough to learn to judge for yourself.



But again, when he's offering gear at the same price, or more than established brands ... why bother with his [email protected]?

As for educated or uneducated, I take that with a '40ft articulated truck load of sodium chloride' (pinch of salt - for the uneducated), as there are many people who claim they're educated, yet they'll still pump JL Audio, or Kicker, or Rockford as good/relevant brands ... mainly for mortgage repayment purposes, or shops owners that'll tell you how long they've been in the biz, but will fill people's cars with [email protected], like Audison Prima subs 🤦 .. or overpriced European gear like Hertz or Focal, for which people in the U.S. get bent over the table, and they tell the customer that Focal Access or Performance lines, are high-end - 🤦


----------



## nate0 (Apr 4, 2019)

utubecomment21 said:


> But again, when he's offering gear at the same price, or more than established brands ... why bother with his [email protected]?
> 
> As for educated or uneducated, I take that with a '40ft articulated truck load of sodium chloride' (pinch of salt - for the uneducated), as there are many people who claim they're educated, yet they'll still pump JL Audio, or Kicker, or Rockford as good/relevant brands ... mainly for mortgage repayment purposes, or shops owners that'll tell you how long they've been in the biz, but will fill people's cars with [email protected], like Audison Prima subs 🤦 .. or overpriced European gear like Hertz or Focal, for which people in the U.S. get bent over the table, and they tell the customer that Focal Access or Performance lines, are high-end - 🤦


It is a consumer driven world brother. People want that pay and some no matter how much they think they can, they cannot control themselves for greed or simply being relevant.


----------



## utubecomment21 (6 mo ago)

nate0 said:


> It is a consumer driven world brother. People want that pay and some no matter how much they think they can, they cannot control themselves for greed or simply being relevant.


But like you say, to the educated (large cough), this guy should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## nate0 (Apr 4, 2019)

utubecomment21 said:


> But like you say, to the educated (large cough), this guy should be avoided at all costs.


Yeah I should have prefaced that statement as a general (high level statement) 🙂.


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Very interesting read for sure. I think I learned a few things today.


----------



## utubecomment21 (6 mo ago)

MAYA EL said:


> JL apparently a couple of months ago sent him something like a cease assist letter or something from JL's lawyers something along the lines of "you need to stop mentioning the name JL in your videos"


Cease and Desist! 

I've had a couple of those from Sennheiser and Monster headphones. I simply replied that I was sure of my facts, for which I had enough emails, photo's, as well as recorded conversations with Authorised Sennheiser distributors as confirmed by Sennheiser, and I'd see them in court. Nothing came of it! 

For all his negative talk on JL … he sure uses enough of their gear in his Frankenstein creations!!!! That one's called; Hypocrisy!


*Anyway, what's with all the spam ... doesn't this forum have moderators? *


----------



## nate0 (Apr 4, 2019)

I eat spam for breakfast


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm in the middle of dealing with this loser right now. He's had my JL 10W3's for almost 5 months. 3 weeks ago I said 'figured it out and get it done, this is ridiculous' his answer was to just refund me instead. 3 weeks later, no refund, no drivers. I emailed again last night, and his response was Just have other orders to pack first". No no, you're just robbing me, thats cool. I just made a post on /r/legaladvice and am going to see what my legal options are, besides flying there and knocking on his door to get my **** back.


----------



## utubecomment21 (6 mo ago)

kennyg said:


> I'm in the middle of dealing with this loser right now. He's had my JL 10W3's for almost 5 months. 3 weeks ago I said 'figured it out and get it done, this is ridiculous' his answer was to just refund me instead. 3 weeks later, no refund, no drivers. I emailed again last night, and his response was Just have other orders to pack first". No no, you're just robbing me, thats cool. I just made a post on /r/legaladvice and am going to see what my legal options are, besides flying there and knocking on his door to get my **** back.


 Sorry it's come to this. I wish you all the best in getting your money back.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

utubecomment21 said:


> Sorry it's come to this. I wish you all the best in getting your money back.



Thanks. Funny part, is one of my employee's got a custom 15 from him, and it's been great. And was delivered ina timely fashion. So, I absolutely see what others are talking about here. Very much 50/50. It's ok though. One way or another, I'll get back whats mine.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

What an absolute jerkoff. He's obviously watching this thread, in case anybodys wondering. Wonder how much he'd like the IRS or the state of Arizona digging into his non-profit status.... **** around and find out *******. I have no problem digging him a hole he can't get out from under if he wants to screw around. I'll spend whatever it takes, it's not even about the money.


----------



## nate0 (Apr 4, 2019)

kennyg said:


> View attachment 355068
> 
> 
> 
> What an absolute jerkoff. He's obviously watching this thread, in case anybodys wondering. Wonder how much he'd like the IRS or the state of Arizona digging into his non-profit status.... *** around and find out **. I have no problem digging him a hole he can't get out from under if he wants to screw around. I'll spend whatever it takes, it's not even about the money.


bro he has been watching this thread the whole time...just ignore him get your stuff and money back and look the other way is my advice to anyone who ever comes across his service. Being a diy builder myself I can build my own just as good as his and sometimes better for the same price and have fun at the same time. Do what you can to make it clear the negatives because the positives will always out weigh the negative ciriticisms...but if you go into details it lets folks see the underlying problem.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

nate0 said:


> bro he has been watching this thread the whole time...just ignore him get your stuff and money back and look the other way is my advice to anyone who ever comes across his service. Being a diy builder myself I can build my own just as good as his and sometimes better for the same price and have fun at the same time. Do what you can to make it clear the negatives because the positives will always out weigh the negative ciriticisms...but if you go into details it lets folks see the underlying problem.



What kind of details would you like? 

Finding rebuild parts for these W3's has been HARD. I've had them taken apart since about 2011 or so, sitting on a shelf. Every few years I remember I have them, look for parts, can't find anything, and move on. One of my guys used him to buy a custom sub, so I hit him up, he said no problem. And here we are.


----------



## nate0 (Apr 4, 2019)

kennyg said:


> What kind of details would you like?
> 
> Finding rebuild parts for these W3's has been HARD. I've had them taken apart since about 2011 or so, sitting on a shelf. Every few years I remember I have them, look for parts, can't find anything, and move on. One of my guys used him to buy a custom sub, so I hit him up, he said no problem. And here we are.


Nah not for me...I know all about how he handles things. Some folks just are more naive like I was at first...


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

nate0 said:


> Nah not for me...I know all about how he handles things. Some folks just are more naive like I was at first...



Ya, not my first go-round with a shady subwoofer builder unfortunately. I've been in this game a long time (well, out for quite awhile, but lurking for a decade or so).


----------



## nate0 (Apr 4, 2019)

kennyg said:


> Ya, not my first go-round with a shady subwoofer builder unfortunately. I've been in this game a long time (well, out for quite awhile, but lurking for a decade or so).


yeah man I totally understand. Was the same for me. Systems back in 1994 with audio art and Lanzar...graduated high school got busy...started taking up car audio as a hobby back in 2017...stumbled across Patrick Chandler out in Mesa tried getting plugged in and wasted time and money there. Now am happy doing my own thing like I should have from the get go 😀


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

kennyg said:


> What kind of details would you like?
> 
> Finding rebuild parts for these W3's has been HARD. I've had them taken apart since about 2011 or so, sitting on a shelf. Every few years I remember I have them, look for parts, can't find anything, and move on. One of my guys used him to buy a custom sub, so I hit him up, he said no problem. And here we are.


Are they the old gefco built v1's or v2's?


----------



## Genesis (6 mo ago)

kennyg said:


> View attachment 355068
> 
> 
> 
> What an absolute jerkoff. He's obviously watching this thread, in case anybodys wondering. Wonder how much he'd like the IRS or the state of Arizona digging into his non-profit status.... *** around and find out **. I have no problem digging him a hole he can't get out from under if he wants to screw around. I'll spend whatever it takes, it's not even about the money.


Id LOVE for that to happen, but frankly, hes been threatened with that so many times it aint even funny. In that old thread (the one that led to the gentleman to commit suicide) that was brought up over and over, nothing came of it. His "church" is a non religious organization thats basically a mlm scam. Hes also a proponent of child abuse, and giving high school boys handjobs so they dont shoot up schools (he literally said this). Dudes an absolute scumbag, but i dont think "legally" his tax status is an issue.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

hurrication said:


> Are they the old gefco built v1's or v2's?



Originals.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

Genesis said:


> Id LOVE for that to happen, but frankly, hes been threatened with that so many times it aint even funny. In that old thread (the one that led to the gentleman to commit suicide) that was brought up over and over, nothing came of it. His "church" is a non religious organization thats basically a mlm scam. Hes also a proponent of child abuse, and giving high school boys handjobs so they dont shoot up schools (he literally said this). Dudes an absolute scumbag, but i dont think "legally" his tax status is an issue.



Where might I find quotes of said info?


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

kennyg said:


> Where might I find quotes of said info?


He's probably said them in his YouTube videos.


----------



## Genesis (6 mo ago)

kennyg said:


> Where might I find quotes of said info?


He seems to have scrubbed his facebook of.. lets say.. controversial content (now its just regular weirdo ********) it was crap he posted during his hashtag period. (Hashtag posted here). The mlm thing was outted in the old thread here on this forum. Hes said similar stuff on his youtube vids too.







i


----------



## Genesis (6 mo ago)

Dudes a weirdo. Like... dont let him near your children weirdo.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

I mean, to be devils advocate, if he's a ****poster, then thats pretty funny. 


Doesn't mean I still don't want my money and my cores back though >_>


----------



## Genesis (6 mo ago)

kennyg said:


> I mean, to be devils advocate, if he's a ****poster, then thats pretty funny.
> 
> 
> Doesn't mean I still don't want my money and my cores back though >_>


Nah, his "comedy" is almost entirely about jacking off and cumming, as well as toilet humor.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

Still nothing, and he's stopped responding. I've been down with the Flu for a week+. Guess it's time to download the forms to fill out to file in AZ small claims court.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

eFileAZ







www.azcourts.gov





Neat. I might not even need to fly there to file, just to plead my case.


----------



## nate0 (Apr 4, 2019)

kennyg said:


> eFileAZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah AZ is cool. It also has this cool law called One party consent...We all know about that one.


----------



## nate0 (Apr 4, 2019)

kennyg said:


> Still nothing, and he's stopped responding. I've been down with the Flu for a week+. Guess it's time to download the forms to fill out to file in AZ small claims court.


Bro that is discouraging. I tried to help Pat back then by at least sharing with him my disappoinment in his lack of integrity. The thing is that he does not care. Even if you win and at the least get what you are owed which I hope you do, he cannot change he has been like that for so long it near impossible for him to do better.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Kinda makes me want to get a JL sub just to see what makes ya'll so "emotional" and "unreasonable"


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

What an absolute piece of **** lol. I responded to his youtube video. I'll happily post screenshots of the email string and you can decide who's unreasonable or not.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Pretty sure doxing on Youtoob is a no-no. If he's gonna be a dick, maybe Wesley should too.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

kennyg said:


> What an absolute piece of **** lol. I responded to his youtube video. I'll happily post screenshots of the email string and you can decide who's unreasonable or not.


Let’s see what the “Teacher of Lessons” had to say!


----------



## nate0 (Apr 4, 2019)

hurrication said:


>


Oh Lord....


----------



## Genesis (6 mo ago)

Par for the course.


----------



## nate0 (Apr 4, 2019)

I honestly feel bad for people that live their lives around social media.


----------



## Genesis (6 mo ago)

nate0 said:


> I honestly feel bad for people that live their lives around social media.


I dont know how this is related to the issue. Social media has little to do with this dude being a scum bag. We get it youre a cool kid who doesnt instafacetwittok, its irrelevant.


----------



## nate0 (Apr 4, 2019)

Genesis said:


> I dont know how this is related to the issue. Social media has little to do with this dude being a scum bag. We get it youre a cool kid who doesnt instafacetwittok, its irrelevant.


Nothing personal.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey, 4:30 those are my drivers. Why TF won't he just refund my $375 send them back like he's said he would do for almost 2 months now? I've not been unreasonable. I'm getting pissed and unreasonable NOW. It's not rocket science. If you can't or refuse to do the service you said you would, then send me my stuff back. It's business 101. Quit being a narcissistic drama queen.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

He probably treats the one off subs that people send in as side work, not his bread and butter, so he just puts them off while dealing with his bigger clients


----------



## nate0 (Apr 4, 2019)

kennyg said:


> Hey, 4:30 those are my drivers. Why TF won't he just refund my $375 send them back like he's said he would do for almost 2 months now? I've not been unreasonable. I'm getting pissed and unreasonable NOW. It's not rocket science. If you can't or refuse to do the service you said you would, then send me my stuff back. It's business 101. Quit being a narcissistic drama queen.


That's his life over there. It's been that way for many years... That's how.


----------



## Turb0Yoda (Jan 4, 2019)

I will be close to him in january, and I kind of want to stop by and see who the hell this person really is, but... that sounds like a one way trip lol


----------



## NW JLUR (Dec 3, 2018)

Turb0Yoda said:


> I will be close to him in january, and I kind of want to stop by and see who the hell this person really is, but... that sounds like a one way trip lol


Lol At a minimum him yelling at you “get out, you're trespassing!”


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

If you read the comments to his last video, everyone thinks you guys have just been waiting a few days for your subs.


----------



## Picassotheimpaler (Sep 21, 2014)

NW JLUR said:


> There’s quite an extensive thread for Robot Underground, it’s mostly older comments, a long read, lots of accusations, and even a suicide. Not sure if anything has changed.


Holy ****, just spent like 2 hours laughing hysterically. Then got very dark very quickly. I remember stumbling onto that thread forever ago, but never bothered to read from the beginning


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

There’s a lot going on. I follow him on YouTube and he’s interesting. Don’t know if I would do business with him and funny enough I would send my old jl sub so he excluded me already


----------



## Kpierce1986 (Jan 17, 2021)

He sounds kind of like a dick mmmk


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

. That guy can go off pretty quick...Like a short fused individual. JIZZ LAMA?? What in the World?? Ill have to Research to find out what the actual meaning is behind that?? HMM. .. Maybe Not!! Very Strange Branded Name for Audio Gear. Why are things covered up outside under Tarps??Makes me wonder how Corroded and or weak and defective parts used to rebuild are.


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

🍿🍿🍿


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

audiobaun said:


> . That guy can go off pretty quick...Like a short fused individual. JIZZ LAMA?? What in the World?? Ill have to Research to find out what the actual meaning is behind that?? HMM. .. Maybe Not!! Very Strange Branded Name for Audio Gear. Why are things covered up outside under Tarps??Makes me wonder how Corroded and or weak and defective parts used to rebuild are.


Jizz Lama is his knock-off JL speakers. 
Yeah, I wouldn't buy anything from him just from the looks of his shop and how things are treated.
I used to watch his videos because he has some good insight and stories, but it just got tiresome after a while

His solutions to people's complaints seem to be one sided and not a solution the customers are happy about, then he calls them out as being hard to work with even though the issues stated with his customer service.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

audiobaun said:


> . That guy can go off pretty quick...Like a short fused individual. JIZZ LAMA?? What in the World?? Ill have to Research to find out what the actual meaning is behind that?? HMM. .. Maybe Not!! Very Strange Branded Name for Audio Gear. Why are things covered up outside under Tarps??Makes me wonder how Corroded and or weak and defective parts used to rebuild are.


I thought the name was some sort of back hand to JL. He seems to constantly have some thing about JL, but a lot of people online are the same way with their product. In a lot of the post I watched, he will point out rebuilt to be better than JL at a fraction of the price type stuff. Even in his last post where he was going off about receiving emails from a person, he points out that he is no longer touching JL stuff because he doesnt want to deal with JL people. JL just seems to be that brand that some people just hate, I assume because of their price points. 

His shop seems out of sorts, but that may be normal for that kind of business. We used to have a long time stereo and speaker repair place near my house. That guys shop looked the exact same way. He did great work and was well known locally, but you would warn people that were dropping by for the first time. You almost felt like your stuff would get lost once you handed to it him, but he had some crazy system in his head. I dropped off a few items and you wouldn't hear from him for weeks and all of sudden a frantic call that your stuff was done and you need to come get it like that moment. That guy closed not because his work wasnt good, people just stopped taking things in for repair(disposable equipment). I think Covid also did him in, he closed right before things started opening up locally.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Sounds_Insane said:


> If you read the comments to his last video, everyone thinks you guys have just been waiting a few days for your subs.


I've seen oldschool repair shops and i've seen a few of jackwagon's vids........ big difference.
Anyone who has been in an old shop can tell the difference between spare piles and customer projects and dude has a whole mess of customer projects he has yet to do anything with


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Forddenial said:


> I've seen oldschool repair shops and i've seen a few of jackwagon's vids........ big difference.
> Anyone who has been in an old shop can tell the difference between spare piles and customer projects and dude has a whole mess of customer projects he has yet to do anything with


...and he obviously deletes all critical or dissenting comments, and blocks all but his handful of sycophantic fans.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Thats not what you're supposed to do?

I'm confused now.......


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

“Teacher of Lessons” from a bully pulpit! Dude’s different for sure!


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

DaveG said:


> “Teacher of Lessons” from a bully pulpit! Dude’s different for sure!


It's called 'narcissism'.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

Bump. Keep this towards the top. People need to know not to give him money, because they might get robbed like me.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

I present to you, the Bill Hicks review of _RobotUnderground_ ...I mean, _Basic Instinct _


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Grinder said:


> I present to you, the Bill Hicks review of _RobotUnderground_ ...I mean, _Basic Instinct _


Thats some funny stuff right there..LOL


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

So, mild update. I've received a partial refund, and FINALLY got my drivers back. 2.5 months from when he said he'd refund me. Sent an email saying 'I have someone paying me over the weekend and I hope to have your subs shipped out today or latest on Tuesday ". I'm assuming he was just lying to make himself feel better, I can't imagine the guy is THAT broke. If he is, it's time to shut it all down, because whatever he's doing is OBVIOUSLY not working.


Anybody who's done business with him though - I'd LOVE to hear your story. Character references can be important to show a pattern of behavior. I'm absolutely taking him to court for the remainder of what he owes me. Does anybody know who Wesley is? Is the guy on one of the forums maybe? I'd really like to know how is situation worked out. He doesn't get to be a raging ******* for 6 months AND get to keep even a few of my dollars. And before somebody wants to ***** or criticize - he's done this to a LOT of people I'm betting. This is the kind of thing 20 yo me wishes somebody would have been able to do to help out 20 yo me from getting taken advantage of by a jerk. It's principle.


----------



## nate0 (Apr 4, 2019)

kennyg said:


> So, mild update. I've received a partial refund, and FINALLY got my drivers back. 2.5 months from when he said he'd refund me. Sent an email saying 'I have someone paying me over the weekend and I hope to have your subs shipped out today or latest on Tuesday ". I'm assuming he was just lying to make himself feel better, I can't imagine the guy is THAT broke. If he is, it's time to shut it all down, because whatever he's doing is OBVIOUSLY not working.
> 
> 
> Anybody who's done business with him though - I'd LOVE to hear your story. Character references can be important to show a pattern of behavior. I'm absolutely taking him to court for the remainder of what he owes me. Does anybody know who Wesley is? Is the guy on one of the forums maybe? I'd really like to know how is situation worked out. He doesn't get to be a raging ***** for 6 months AND get to keep even a few of my dollars. And before somebody wants to *** or criticize - he's done this to a LOT of people I'm betting. This is the kind of thing 20 yo me wishes somebody would have been able to do to help out 20 yo me from getting taken advantage of by a jerk. It's principle.


Good for you. His service needs to be permanently flagged some how for more than several reasons. I hope you succeed.


----------

